# How to prepare a set of new batteries for marriage?



## Vaporeon13 (30/5/17)

Hi guys

I've just bought a set of VTC5s for my Cuboid 150w, and wanted to know the process of getting them married.

Bachelor party is done so they both wrapped 

I don't have my own charger yet but I can source a charger.

What I'm confused about is should I just chuck them in the Cuboid and USB charge them or should the first charge be on a charger (Nitecore/Xtar). I do get that they must go through whatever cycle I choose, together.

Also, how charged up are they? At the shop, guy told me they have about a 10% charge (??), so do I drain them first then charge or do I charge them straight out the box?

I would be greatful for any help or if anyone can direct me to a link.


----------



## Jono90 (30/5/17)

Battery "marriage" basically means each cell (2 or more) batteries always charge and discharge together and are never used separately.
Best thing to do is charge them up with an external charger and just use them together always, That is literally what marriage is about.
Avoid usb charging especially in unbalanced charging mods like the Cuboid. as it A.not great for the PCB and also may result in one battery being less charged than the other, Thus unbalanced.
However remember that batteries are married to each other and not the mod, You can use them in any Dual 18650 mod.
Also if they are only 10% (seems very low) i would not even use them. Li-ion cells are damaged at very low voltages and very high voltages.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Vaporeon13 (30/5/17)

Thanks bud @Jono90 

Will ask my friend to pop em in his charger.


----------



## gdigitel (30/5/17)

*How to prepare a set of new batteries for marriage? *
I would suggest flowers and a couple of dates, even living together before marriage. Maybe also introduce the male battery to his future mother-in law. If they don't get along immediately ... they never will and it could become messy. Also inform the female battery that what she sees now is as good as it gets, if he doesn't have manners now, or fold the bed etc ... he never will.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 2 | Creative 2


----------



## Christos (30/5/17)

gdigitel said:


> *How to prepare a set of new batteries for marriage? *
> I would suggest flowers and a couple of dates, even living together before marriage. Maybe also introduce the male battery to his future mother-in law. If they don't get along immediately ... they never will and it could become messy. Also inform the female battery that what she sees now is as good as it gets, if he doesn't have manners now, or fold the bed etc ... he never will.


If you are that far in I suggest an ANC without accruals.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Cespian (30/5/17)

gdigitel said:


> *How to prepare a set of new batteries for marriage? *
> I would suggest flowers and a couple of dates, even living together before marriage. Maybe also introduce the male battery to his future mother-in law. If they don't get along immediately ... they never will and it could become messy. Also inform the female battery that what she sees now is as good as it gets, if he doesn't have manners now, or fold the bed etc ... he never will.



Depends where in the world you are I suppose.
In kazakhstan, you basically buy 1 battery, then steal another battery (regardless if they're the same or not), and force them to work together. You will however be in constant struggle of safeguarding the battery you originally stole.
In India, you buy a Samsung 30Q, then go to LG and arrange a marriage with a chocolate even though the chocolate doesnt really want to work with the 30Q. 
In SA, you buy 1 battery and then trade 12 cows for the 2nd. They generally work very well together thereafter.
In Canada, you buy both and say "Please work together eh" and you're good to go. 
The list goes on...

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------

